# lean, MEAN, and well..kind of ugly machine :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Another one bites the dust
ound:

Had Cooper groomed this morning. He had some nasty matts on his back end. I'm assuming it's from all the rolling and puppy play. As he's never been this bad before.

He's home, and of course I can't help but laugh at him(of course, not to his face ). He's pretty ugly lookin. 
That, and I can't believe how skinny he looks. I was getting worried he'd doubled his weight in a month, lol. Cause he was lookin' kind of fat. Nope, all hair. 
And next to Daisy and especially Bodie, he looks sooo little. And he's prancing around like a little princess, ROFL. When his nails make that little sound on the tile floor I just laugh. When did I get a poodle????

Oh, and of course the other dogs are harrassing him a bit. And he's NOT happy about it. He's the total dominating dog in the house. But, now..they feel they have one up on him. Guess cause he's feeling a bit insecure, still wigged out about the experience, etc. Like poor Daisy last time when he wouldn't leave her alone for DAYS. It was horrible. So, payback's a you know what  
Bodie did just walk up to him and without even looking at him, Cooper went after him in the MOST aggresive way I've ever seen. :nono:

Anyway, the before pic is pretty much what you seen in my avatar. 
And now..whatever this thing is


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I don't think he looks ugly at all - just a very cute guy looking back at me. The others probably thought you'd brought home a stranger. Either that or they really did remember and yes, payback is a.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, his face is still cute  It's just that body that kills me. I miss his fluffy white paws 


He's never been cut down so low..blech.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh the dynamics of the haircut. If dogs are acting like this - what sort of passive-aggressive behavior did we get as teenagers when we got a haircut???? :bump2:

Looks like Cooper got the same cut that my groomer gave Lola over a month ago, although I asked to have her hair left 1" long. Lola's hair is still really short. But, as they say, it will grow. It does give you a good chance to see the legs and the ribs and how skinny these furballs really are. The terrier side of them comes out! In the 3rd pic Cooper looks like a little Lab on point!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, his face is ADORABLE!!! I agree that the body is....well let's just say we keep our fingers crossed it'll look fluffy again in 2 weeks


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i think he looks very sweet!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is adorable no matter what, but son-of-a-gun he was shaved.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, I think he looks adorable. I am telling you he and Cash are twins!!! He looks really sporty!!! and I love being able to see their physics!!! Don't you listen to your mommy or your sibs Cooper I think you look smashing. And if Bodie doesn't leave you alone. You just have mom pack him up and send him to me!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cooper is still adorable, he has the sweetest face and I can see his eyes which usually is not easy in dark dogs.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Zippy's headin' in that direction, too. We'll be spending a month in a log cabin on a lake in Maine. (See picture of cabin and another showing view from the front porch) 

We're having Zippy groomed the day before we leave, but we expect him to be a dirty mess by the time we get back. And since he's started to blow his puppy coat, I expect him to be full of mats ... and twigs ... and who knows what else, by the time vacation is over. So he's definitely got an extreme puppy cut in his future.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Awww, his face is so cute! And his body hair will grow back  Just think of all the grooming nightmares you will avoid in the near future. With a puppy in the home I am also finding that it's harder to maintain that pristine coat.

Holli, have fun! I took a full coat Hav on vacation with us and while I enjoyed all the oohs and ahhs and compliments on her coat when we were out walking, I spent a *LOT* of time bathing and grooming her, esp after a RLH on the beach. You will find you'll all be a lot happier and have more time for fun stuff with a puppy cut


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Tritia, don't worry - Cooper's just feeling a little hair envy, that's all. He's still adorable! He's got a great face, and now you can see his collar (which is cute, too). Even tho' Pepper's hair is still about 1-1/4" long, he looks odd to me when he's running around the yard. Thank goodness it all grows back, huh?

Holli - that view from the cabin is beautiful!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think he looks just fine....OK, I lied, it really is short! But, he does still look cute and after you adjust to the short coat, you'll probably love the fact that you don't have to spend all your time combing and brushing. With or without hair, these guys are adorable.
Holli.....can I come?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, thanks everyone. Ya bunch of liars, ROFL!!

Daisy gets a haircut next wk, and it's NEVER good. Bodie, my cheapo pound puppy is gonna look like a STAR, hehehe. (again...back off Missy )


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia, his face is adorable....as for the body, it's great that the hair grows...he will be in a lovely growing coat in no time.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks! Too bad it's not winter, I'd cover him up with a big, ol' sweater :biggrin1:

I just sent pics to dh's work, and his response..

"Well, least we'll only have to walk two dogs at night for awhile".

Ah, meanie!! His too ashamed to walk Cooper now  How awful is that??
Ok, I'm way ahead of him, lol. I planned to skip our neighborhood walk. And drive over to baseball field with the nice walking track  Far less people around. And very unlikely we'll know anyone :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Tritia, I think he looks adorable!

When I had Brady shaved down, I avoided taking him places for a few weeks. I was worried he would get upset because people always fuss over him, and he looked so silly that noone would fuss over how cute he was.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think he looks great! and I bet that he really feels better too! Nice and cool.
I just cut my three short as well for their vacation at the beach.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's looking kinda naked (or nekkid, depending on where you're from :biggrin1, but still no denying that cutie pie face.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tritia,
Truth: That face could not be ugly no matter what!!!!
Truth: That body is why my DH picks up the brush each time I mention taking Ciceo for gooming (it's works)...LOL
DH loves his fat feet better than anything and he said we can't have him cut any and leave his feet.....and the feet are not getting clippers near them.

I do think they feel naked for a while. One time the vet trimmed my Pom's butt, without me asking, and she sit on it for 3 days. Didn't want anyone to see her privates.  I do think they have to feel better in the summer to get rid of some hair and that it is easier for us to deal with the baths...but I like these long haired furry little babies.

I'm sure in a couple of weeks you are going to like the look and ease of having him shorter. And Bodie IS a STAR !!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gorgeous cabin! I'm jealous.

Tritia-Scooter looks like Cooper after being groomed yesterday. My DH keeps calling him a Bobble-head!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Love this cabin, great place to spend some time. Keep puppy on a leash. Do you own this or are they available on line?


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Trita,

The hair will grow but they sure look funny for a week or two. My Diva looks like a poodle now. The smaller they are the funnier they look.

Robin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, he's naked! Someone forgot to ask Cooper to take his socks off, though! ound:
Tritia, I'm just so very thankful that Cooper doesn't have the same look he had the last time he was cut down! NOTHING is uglier than that one, sorry. LOL I was afraid to look when I saw this thread, but I think he's adorable and even a little vulnerable looking. Very sweet! O.k.... not handsome, but sweet. :biggrin1: 

Holli, I'd get Zippy cut down now so you don't have to worry about critters clinging to his coat. I'm sure he'll love 'zipping' around all those rocks and trees. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Marj, nothing EVER will compare to his first grooming LOL. I don't thiink my 4 yr old could do that bad a job on him. 

And I think what I miss the most..are his adorable little socks. I miss them when they're all fluffy  His coat better grow fast. I'm tired of stashing him away in the other room when people come over ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a cute little guy! I just had to get my little maltese sheared off due to mats.....she looks like a little rat with stilts for legs.....so ugly she's cute! I remind myself it is only hair and it will grow back!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> What a cute little guy! I just had to get my little maltese sheared off due to mats.....she looks like a little rat with stilts for legs.....so ugly she's cute! I remind myself it is only hair and it will grow back!


Ohh..I bet she looks itty bitty. My kids all think Cooper is cute. But, they're kids..what do they know?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Vicki - my poor Maltese now has a baboon butt! He'd chewed off some hair as a food reaction and the longer hair covered it up. I made the mistake of thinking that since his coat would never grow long and lovely after a year of growing it back from a close clipping, that I'd make him more comfortable and cut him shorter. After I got rid of the butt hair, I decided that maybe I should stop because I was not ever going to make it look any better. I butchered his legs too - all that beautiful long hair - gone - I'm so stupid. :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Vicki - my poor Maltese now has a baboon butt! He'd chewed off some hair as a food reaction and the longer hair covered it up. I made the mistake of thinking that since his coat would never grow long and lovely after a year of growing it back from a close clipping, that I'd make him more comfortable and cut him shorter. After I got rid of the butt hair, I decided that maybe I should stop because I was not ever going to make it look any better. I butchered his legs too - all that beautiful long hair - gone - I'm so stupid. :frusty:


:hug: I'm sure it's not much consolation now, but it will grow out again. I guess you're in the same boat as me. First solve the itching and the chewing and then grow out the lovely coat again. I feel a bit better about Rufus's haircut today. I'm sure as each day goes by we will both get more comfortable with it and the coat will grow. The easy part is the coat growing--happens naturally! The hard part is finding the allergy! :frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Payback is a witch but oooooooooh I think he looks cute!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He looks cute Tritia! I don't think he looks bad at all! He has the cutest face! I'd just play it up by tying a cute bandanna on him and off he goes for a walk. Think of him as a sporty guy who shaves his body down for swimming to be faster!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I had to giggle a little*

Especially the second photo! But I know the feeling which is why I laughed. I think Riki was sort of embarrassed when he was clipped short...or maybe he was reading my mind.

The good news was for weeks we could go hiking and not have to worry about picking up stuff from the ground. He had a lot more freedom with his short coat.

Your dog has the most beautiful face...and you can truly see it when the coat is short. Riki's took about six months to grow out to look like a havanese. He still looks kind of chubby mid grow out as it sticks out more than going down!

Linda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cooper looks adorable. Gryff is no 6 weeks into his disatrous puppy shave and he looks like a normal dog again. In fact, I just gave him his first bath in all that time and I still only really need to brush his ears and tail.


----------

